# Door hinge mortise jig



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

Fellow Jocks,

I am replacing 8 interior doors in my home. I need a mortice jig for the hinges. So far I have found low cost ones from Milescraft, Porter Cable and Ryobi. So far the Milescraft seems the best. I realize these are cheap jigs that may not last long but that is ok as long as it lasts for eight doors. I would be willing to spend more for something if it would give better results but not $300 for a pro model.

Thanks


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I can mortise a door hinge in 5 min with a 1" chisle - no fancy jigs needed. It has always easier to hand cut them than to set up a jig.

M


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I made one when I did it.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Router planes are effective as well:


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

wahoo you bought the cutters separate or with the plane?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I use the Woodhaven jig for my interior doors with 3-1/2" hinges and 5/8" corner radius. You just buy the one that matches your hinge width and corner radius. It's not cheaply made and will last indefinitely, as long as you don't damage it with the router bit.

Unless your hinges are 5/8" corner radius, what jbay posted is an easy solution. I made my own for the face plate jig, which is 1/4" radius, so the jig could be square. Not so for 5/8", and I didn't feel like messing with the details.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

That Woodhaven looks pretty good, found another similar one called Templaco.
Yes I can make one been there done that, would rather just buy something that works and get on with it.


----------

